# Front & Rear Dash Camera install on '17 Hatchback



## CincyOH (Apr 25, 2019)

I finally got around with ordering a new dash camera and installing it on my recently purchased 2017 Cruze hatchback. I couldn't find too many threads about doing this so this will be somewhat of a guide.

So, the camera that I bought is "Rexing V1P 3rd Generation Dual 1080p Full HD Front and Rear 170 Degree Wide Angle Car Dash Cam". I'm not trying to sponsor them in any way, but I had one of their previous models for a couple years and I liked it so I went with one that has a front and rear camera. I figured because I got the hatchback that has somewhat of a good view out the back (partially vertical glass) that a rear camera would work as well. The front camera is the main unit and it has two USB wires coming out of it. One wire is for power and that goes to a cigarette outlet and the other USB cables goes to the rear camera. 

I started with the fuse panel that is below the touchscreen unit. There's a handle on that piece of plastic and it pulls right out with just a bit of force.









The back of the panel shows what fuses go where.









I ended up using the 5 amp fuse to the right of that green 30 amp. The chart said that it was blank and I used a fuse tap to keep the 5 amp fuse on the line. I tested it to make sure that it was a "switched" power source. That is when the car is off that fuse is off. This prevents the camera from always running and killing the car battery. This also means the camera automatically turns on when the car turns on.









Here's something very similar to what I used when I say fuse tap.










To get a wire to this location I pulled off this side panel. Just give it a good tug and it will come off really easily because it uses metal clips.









Here's what it looks like with my wire ran.








I kept the stock dash camera wire that uses a cigarette lighter socket and added something very similar to this product.








I then grounded that socket on one of those two conveniently placed half inch bolts on that metal frame. 

From there I ran the wire above the footwell carpet to the passenger door. I don't have any pictures of this process but I placed both of the wires under the rubber seal for the door. From what I could tell there was plenty of room after running the USB cable. The red line where I ran the power to the main unit. The green line is the USB cable running to the back of the car.









Again, the green line is the USB cable to the rear window.









And again..









And I don't have an image of me running the wire but I was able to pull that rubber hose out of both ends and then feed that USB cable though it. On the passenger side there is only 1 wire inside for the rear defrost so there's quite a bit of spare room. The other side has the rear washer line in it I believe. 









From there it was just a matter of pulling off the back panels just enough to get the wire through it. 

It got late, but here's where I mounted the main unit with double sided tape. 









With GM's giant unit for lane assist behind the mirror I decided to go on the passenger side more. It's also important to get low enough that the front wiper blade covers the area in front of the camera. The same also applies for the rear camera.

Here's what it looks like from the driver's side. The screen turns off automatically after a bit. It's out of sight and out of mind. 









That's about it. If anyone has any questions I'll definitely try and answer them.

Also, car pics:










_Full disclaimer- probably don't do what I did. It's probably not safe by some automotive code or something._


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CincyOH said:


> I finally got around with ordering a new dash camera and installing it on my recently purchased 2017 Cruze hatchback. I couldn't find too many threads about doing this so this will be somewhat of a guide.
> 
> So, the camera that I bought is "Rexing V1P 3rd Generation Dual 1080p Full HD Front and Rear 170 Degree Wide Angle Car Dash Cam". I'm not trying to sponsor them in any way, but I had one of their previous models for a couple years and I liked it so I went with one that has a front and rear camera. I figured because I got the hatchback that has somewhat of a good view out the back (partially vertical glass) that a rear camera would work as well. The front camera is the main unit and it has two USB wires coming out of it. One wire is for power and that goes to a cigarette outlet and the other USB cables goes to the rear camera.
> 
> ...


Thanks for writing this.

What happened to the rest of the pics?

Check this out too: [h=1]How-To: Write a Tutorial[/h]


----------



## blaze6colts (Apr 22, 2019)

Clean install. Just did a very similar install in my 2017 Cruze Sedan. I had to replace the cabin air filter in mine when I got it so I actually ran the wiring above the glove box. I kept going back and forth on where to install the front because of the front sensor so I put mine near the passager A pillar far enough down to get the wipers to cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneralVeers (Dec 15, 2019)

CincyOH said:


> I finally got around with ordering a new dash camera and installing it on my recently purchased 2017 Cruze hatchback.


Thanks for posting. I also recently installed a Thinkware Q800 pro (front) and the F800 (rear). Mine is a 2011 Sedan. It came with 2 cables. 1 for the cigarette lighter, and the other to hard wire to a constant and switched source for parking mode. I'm currently using the lighter port at the rear of the center console as my switched source. 

My question is this: Does anyone know which of the places in the interior fuse block would be a constant power source? 

I could take my meter and do it that way, but I don't have a garage, and really don't want to spend that much time in this winter temperature trying to find it.

@ CincyOH, What made you decide to get a dash cam in the first place?


----------



## CincyOH (Apr 25, 2019)

@GeneralVeers 

I had a dash camera on my 2000 Pontiac Bonneville that I always enjoyed having. I had a bunch of videos of close calls with deer, cars blowing stoplights, having my brake line burst on the interstate, etc. I ended up getting a 2015 Sonic Hatchback and I had a dash camera installed in that one as well. I ended up totaling that on the interstate from hitting the guy in front of me (a total of 4-6 cars were in a big mess one morning commute) and I always wished I had the rear video footage of that crash as well.


----------

